
The Vatican's Secret Storehouse Of Space Knowledge Is On Display At Last - transburgh
http://io9.com/5380873/the-vaticans-secret-storehouse-of-space-knowledge-is-on-display-at-last/
======
jacquesm
So, it seems the church is well capable of presenting one face to the outside
world whilst having different knowledge within.

Makes you wonder what else they're willing to admit in 'private' that they
hold a completely different stance on to the public.

"All traces of official opposition to heliocentrism by the Church disappeared
in 1835"

According to the wikipedia article on Galileo, given the age of the
planetarium displayed, it is possible that it was used as an object of study
in formulating church policy.

If that thing could talk it would probably have some very interesting stories
to tell.

